# Ladyfingers - Back from Vacation with some Barbie outfits



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

NOTE: I have been sending out all the requests for AG and Barbie handouts - over 250! If you have not received your handout, send me an e-mail: [email protected]
I had 18 e-mails returned as undeliverable....I double checked the e-mail address with what was given to me, and tried again - they still came back - "no Yahoo account", or just undeliverable.

I had a wonderful, relaxing week at my timeshare condo at the beach in Oceanside. Took some awesome sunset photos during a windy, rainy storm. Will post them in a few days. Also, worked on some of the Barbie "Witchie-Poo" costumes for the senior citizens' "Red Hat" club Halloween Luncheon. Made 3 costumes, 2 I like, but the third one will get tossed out - it's too bulky (long coat style) for a centerpiece decoration on the luncheon tables. Started working on a bridal gown for the AG doll - boring!!!! - working with all that plain white yarn. I'll get it finished eventually. It may not be included in Handout #4 - we'll see. Here are a few more Barbie outfits to tide you over until I can post some newly knitted creations.....


----------



## Rossi (May 15, 2011)

They are fabulous - what well dressed Barbies. My granddaughter would just love these, but I am busy knitting socks!!1


----------



## suneebeeches (Jan 31, 2011)

Those are fantastic. I can't let my GD see them, she'll want them!


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Amazing doll outfits, love them.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Fab as always!!!! So creative, and I love them!!!! Gorgeous!!! ;0)


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

beautiful clothes,...i recieved barbie handout #1,...AG clothes handout #1, 2, 3,...and thank you!!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful as always Elaine. Your colour combinations are so just right. Leonora.


----------



## loopyknitter (Mar 23, 2012)

They are so beautiful. You are very talented. I love them all


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

They so beautiful. My GD love them and put in orders. Seem i mucked up email address, very tired at time of sending. Have sent a PM. Thanking you


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

You really have been busy love the outfits!


----------



## Adoreen (Oct 29, 2011)

The outfits are loveyl.


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Love them particularly the bed dolls
Best wishes


----------



## shockingawful (Feb 7, 2012)

You're very talented. These outfits are great!


----------



## granje (Dec 4, 2011)

wonderful outfits as usual - love the colours


----------



## sammybuller (Jan 15, 2012)

wow they are absolutley gorgeous


----------



## Rhonda-may (Feb 15, 2012)

Your outfits are lovely brought back memories of me making them for my daughter and struggling to make sure they fit so they were easy for the kids to undress.

Well done.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

They are fabulous. You do such beautiful work and are so creative. I will be printing thes off to show my granddaughter. Are they variations from your first Barbie handout? I am talented enough to make them but not creative. I need a picture and a pattern. Thank you again so much. Looking forward to your 4th AG handout.
Judy


----------



## socoboater (Apr 4, 2011)

These are so pretty. As usual, you work amazes me. You have sent me Barbie handout 1 and AG handouts 1,2, and 3. I really appreciate it, and have had fun making some of them.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful outfits. Will be looking forward to your next handout#4.


----------



## LaVeta (Jul 20, 2011)

Love them all, you have such a fantastic imagination, wish I could design like you do.


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

beautiful as always.


----------



## Syl (Apr 10, 2011)

Those outfits are absolutely adorable!!! Would you share your patterns????


----------



## DianePW (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

Ladyfingers, I just love all your doll clothing designs. You are blessed to be so creative!


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

Just beautiful as always, looking forward to all new patterns. You are the greatest wish I could be as fast a knitter as you. Your KP friend Carol


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

you are following in an honored tradition..did you know that Barbara G Walker also knit up doll outfits? They were not Barbie dolls..and I am guessing she used them to try out the many knitting patterns she created for her 4 volume "treasury of knitting patterns"...she talked about giving them all up when she retired to Florida...

Nice outfits, BTW, I esp liked the evening gown with the "feather" trim...


----------



## dancesewquilt (Dec 6, 2011)

Beautiful clothes & such detail!


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

Beautiful as always and so inspirational to all us Grandmothers with granddaughters who love these outfits when they see them. I hope mine come out half as nice as yours. Thank you for being so generous with your talent!!!!


----------



## Diane4961 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ladyfingers - Do you have a pattern or did you make them up. They are beautiful. If you have a pattern I would like to know where you got them.


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

Once again the outfits are beautiful. I love the way you did the top of the green gown. The Flame colored skirt couldn't be more perfectly named and I just bought a skein of yarn like the jump suit is made of and couldn't figure out what to do with it so you helped me figure that out too. It looks really cute for Barbie.


----------



## conie (Jan 29, 2011)

Elaine, you did it again. the barbie dresses are gorgeous. Can't wait for #4 handout for the AG doll. You are so good at knitting these clothes. Many litte girls are going to be sooooo happy with their dolls dressed so pretty.


connie


----------



## Riley (May 19, 2011)

every time I see your Barbies - it makes my day. I have been on your email list previously.....hope I still am,
[email protected]


----------



## susanariel (Nov 25, 2011)

Some wonderful ideas.


----------



## cayennered (Sep 19, 2011)

So beautiful. I'd have a hard time giving them to my gd. Wonderful color and yarn choices.


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

absolutely incredible! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

all so wonderful


----------



## mommajulie (Dec 24, 2011)

You are amazing! I did receive some of your handouts and can't wait to get started. Thank you


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Stunning! Best looking Barbie outfits I've ever seen, storebought or knitted!


----------



## bobbij316 (Jun 23, 2011)

I Love these patterns and would love to have them, my email: [email protected] I use this because the other isn't doing too well. Thank you so much for sharing your wonderful talent. I have lots of little gdauaghters that will love these.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Any little girl would be thrilled to get these outfits for her barbie. You have done an outstanding job . My mom used to sew those barbie doll outfits.. So tiny to work with.


----------



## Mrs. G (Sep 5, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. I think I'll go and buy a Barbi doll now. Do you have patterns for them all or just make them up as you go along. I love the long green dress - the neckline is stunning.


----------



## sandy2 (Apr 24, 2011)

You are SO generous to share your creations with us. They are absolutely gorgeous - thank you again!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

These outfits are all so great!!! As small as they are, I can see all the work and creativity you put into each one. They look like fun to do--and I love your color choices!!


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

Your designs are wonderful! I received your e-mail with all of the wonderful patterns & I thank you so much. My great-grandaughters thank you also! (I have 3; ages 7, 4 & 2.) I also
have 3 great-grandsons (ages 4, 2 & newborn) so I'll have to 
find something to knit for them too. Of course, the newborn is
no problem, he's still satisfied with hats, sweaters & booties, the other two want toys! Again, thank you very much.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, very pretty barbie clothes! when i was a kid, my sister & i used to like the knitted or crocheted clothes better. my aunt & my mom used to make us the clothes for our dolls. back then we used to have "dawn dolls" too. i don't think they make them anymore.


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

Makes me want to be 10 again!


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

Thank you so much for emailing the patterns to me! You are amazing, and I have many items to make for my granddaughter for Christmas, thanks so much! She has both AG and Barbies!


----------



## grammaneice (Mar 7, 2011)

I received the handouts. Thank you so much, you are a very thoughtful person.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Your work is gorgeous as always !


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

The outfits you so beautifully crafted are stunning! Almost makes
me wish I were a Barbie and then I could wear those lovely things!


----------



## piggysue (May 27, 2011)

gogeous wish they were crochet id like patteerns then.. glad u had good relaxation time but looked like u kept very busy anyway...


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

Just loved them. I am not sure what I have received. Will PM you. Viv


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Awesome as usual Ladyfingers, can't wait for handout #4


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Elaine:

Those outfits are absolutely beautiful! They're artwork with yarn. You got a lot done in a little time.

Look forward to seeing your storm pictures. I'm sure it's more interesting when you're at the ocean than when you're 4-5 miles inland.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## faleiry (Jan 25, 2012)

Love all the outfits, you are so clever with your colour combinations!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh, my -- we should all look so good! What a fantastic wardrobe, love them all.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Elaine, glad to hear u enjoyed ur vacation and in your doll outfits I go on an imaginery vacation to a little girl's whimsical and carefree life.... ahhhh so long ago.


----------



## jqgrammy9 (Mar 21, 2011)

Ladyfingers said:


> NOTE: I have been sending out all the requests for AG and Barbie handouts - over 250! If you have not received your handout, send me an e-mail: [email protected]
> I had 18 e-mails returned as undeliverable....I double checked the e-mail address with what was given to me, and tried again - they still came back - "no Yahoo account", or just undeliverable.
> 
> I had a wonderful, relaxing week at my timeshare condo at the beach in Oceanside. Took some awesome sunset photos during a windy, rainy storm. Will post them in a few days. Also, worked on some of the Barbie "Witchie-Poo" costumes for the senior citizens' "Red Hat" club Halloween Luncheon. Made 3 costumes, 2 I like, but the third one will get tossed out - it's too bulky (long coat style) for a centerpiece decoration on the luncheon tables. Started working on a bridal gown for the AG doll - boring!!!! - working with all that plain white yarn. I'll get it finished eventually. It may not be included in Handout #4 - we'll see. Here are a few more Barbie outfits to tide you over until I can post some newly knitted creations.....


Where can I find these patterns? I must have missed your post. Thanks!

Judy


----------



## leen3611 (Oct 20, 2011)

Elaine - welcome back. So glad to hear you had a good time. I am working on a couple of your designs. the basic dress with a fun fur trim on the skirt and a matching boa are better than I ever could have imagined......but..... the basic top has me gnashing my teeth. it's all my fault and I'm still mad at myself. My first mistake, I think, is using aluminum needles with a somewhat slippery yarn. I love microspun but I think I need to go to a bamboo needle. I got into trouble when doing the second sleeve. I think I just got over confident. Whatever, I let it slip off a couple of times and it became a mess. I am determined to fix it. But I had a really bad fall last week and the combination of Percocet and feeling old has had me sitting here feeling sorry for myself. NOT a good place to be! So I shall give myself the proverbial kick in the butt and get back to it. It's nice to see your posts again. Looking forward to some pictures.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

I would love the handouts
[email protected]


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

I am so impressed with your doll clothes. Can't wait to make some of them! Judy


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

These are fantastic! Very nicely done!


----------



## margoseven (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you received my message today. 
Lillian


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Love the outfits!


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

What the well dressed Barbie should be wearing. Very nice and great colors.......


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

Beautiful Outfits. Love them all. Every little girl will love them also. Thanks for sharing your hard work. I knitted the panties for that 5" Baby doll and they fit great. It slips on very easy and stays on. Thanks again for the pattern and all the advice.


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

These are fantastic as well. I am so impressed by you. I feel like your number 1 fan.


----------



## ladydog (Nov 21, 2011)

Incredible, you are a wonderful designer and knitter.


----------



## lemerise1 (Feb 2, 2012)

You have a great talent. The outfits are beautiful!!


----------



## arianna (Feb 13, 2011)

These are so great!! Have really missed you. Glad you had a nice vacation! Arianna


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

lemerise1 said:


> You have a great talent. The outfits are beautiful!!


Ditto 
marilyn


----------



## valtrozelle (Nov 27, 2011)

Wow, your Barbie clothes designs and colors are beautiful. My two daughters grew up with numerous Barbies. I used to sew clothes with sewing machine. Now they are grown and when their granddaughters are old enough, I will certainly knit their Barbies clothes. Where do you get the patterns? Can we get them free?


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Glam, glam, glam. I don't know how you knit so fast!


----------



## Joyce Miller-Graham (Jun 24, 2011)

I hope I am on your list for your Barbie and AG patterns. Here is my email address for your patterns. Thanks for all your work I love them

[email protected]


----------



## Joyce Miller-Graham (Jun 24, 2011)

I hope I am on your list for your Barbie and AG patterns. Here is my email address for your patterns. Thanks for all your work I love them

[email protected]


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

elaine, is the barbie patterns the ones from the patterns you gave out. If not may I please be on you list, [email protected]


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

Please send me your Barbie and AG lists 
Thank you
[email protected]


----------



## music makers (Oct 24, 2011)

Wow they are all so pretty.Well done.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

You can find all of Elaine's Patterns here.

Do a Search for
Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Patterns and you find the barbie, american girl, itty bitty baby, cutsie doll patterns.


----------



## Wheezy (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Ladyfingers Hope you had an enjoyable vacation. I would like a copy of your Barbie Doll patterns . My e-mail address is [email protected] I live in Canada and with the weather we are getting I have time. Thank you Vonda Giroux


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

they are so beautiful you work wonders making all those dolls clothes would love to have the patterns for my freinds barbie doll she would really love them thank you


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi!

All of the available knitting patterns by Ladyfingers are posted right here on the KP Forum.

Go to top of page, center section, click "Search", type in the box......"Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Patterns"......and click the Search box again.

Once you open "Elaine's Doll Patterns", which should be the first item on the list, you will have to scroll down - looking for postings by DAEANARAH, one of our members who has been providing us with a PDF Download button for each pattern.

Daeanarah lists the pattern TITLE, followed by "diownload". Click "download" to open a copy of the pattern and photos on your computer for easy printing.

You will find patterns for Barbie & Ken, the American Girl, the 8-1/2" Cutsie baby doll and the 5 "itty bitty baby doll.

Happy Knitting!


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

Thank you very much


----------



## zaksmum (Aug 22, 2018)

please excuse my ignorance as I am new....how do you download the patterns to these dresses please?...I can't seem to find a search bar on this site...I am interested in knitting clothes for Barbie...please can someone advise...many thanks you talented ladies!


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

To download patterns......go to the top of the page, just under the bold title, click "Search", then on the left side of the screen you will type in the SEARCH BOX any of the following:

"Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Clothes"

"Ladyfingers - American Girl patterns"

"Ladyfingers - Barbie patterns"

"Ladyfingers - 8-1/2" Cutsie baby doll patterns"

"Ladyfingers - 5" itty bitty baby doll patterns"

You should find many, many patterns for knitted doll clothes here.


----------



## Meidrie (Dec 18, 2018)

Love it♡


----------



## sviglietti (May 8, 2011)

Beautiful work - please include my email for handout - [email protected] This is really nice of you. Thank you.


----------

